# Planning Smart Roadster Coupe conversion



## Yabert (Feb 7, 2010)

Some inspiration: http://www.evalbum.com/4155

Your goal is perfectly doable. A small car can accelerate violently with instant electric torque


----------



## phill (May 27, 2016)

Hi Yabert,

I've admired your build for a little while! Would you do anything different?


----------



## Yabert (Feb 7, 2010)

phill said:


> Would you do anything different?


Hum... back to 2009 probably not, but today it's a different story.
Today, you can find Smart ED, Leaf, Volt, Tesla parts at the scrapyard, so the game have changed.
Personnaly, I think a Nissan Leaf drivetrain in your roadster could be awesome.
The tougher part in your case could be to find place to integrate a battery. At this time, Tesla S modules are probably your best bet.


----------

